# DALE HOLLOW LAKE Bass Fishing



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I took my first ever trip down to the very massive lake in Tennessee. My buddy and I got a small bass boat rental for the weekend and were chasing bass over the weekend. The hot bite was on jerk baits in about 8-12 feet of water. The LMB were on beds and the Smallmouth were post-spawn and near cove mouths and drop-offs. Enjoy this live-action report of this amazing lake. I was at a loss for words at the results of two new anglers in a completely different environment.


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

That's my favorite smallmouth lake and I'm 1 mile from lake erie!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Great showing for not knowing the lake. It can be a painful process to pattern the bass down there once summer fully kicks in.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Great showing for not knowing the lake. It can be a painful process to pattern the bass down there once summer fully kicks in.


Yea I figured that lake would be super tough in the mid to late summer months. Luckily we found some nice fish to make the trip extra special!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

landin hawgs said:


> That's my favorite smallmouth lake and I'm 1 mile from lake erie!


It was an awesome trip and I had a bunch of fun! The boat rental for the weekend wasn't even that harsh either


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Where do you guys stay when you go to DHL. I've stayed at eastport and Mitchell, liked Mitchell better. Cabins nice at both places,location better for smallies at mitchell


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

landin hawgs said:


> Where do you guys stay when you go to DHL. I've stayed at eastport and Mitchell, liked Mitchell better. Cabins nice at both places,location better for smallies at mitchell


We stayed in a cabin near the dam of the lake. The tailwater is loaded with trout too!


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Was the place you stayed called Cedar Hill Resort ? thats were we stay all the time


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Tom G said:


> Was the place you stayed called Cedar Hill Resort ? thats were we stay all the time


I think it was. It was my first time but it was very close to the Dam


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

we started out in a motel room then a 1 bdrm cabin then a 2 bdrm cabin and then went to houseboats Good trout fishing in the obey river


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Tom G said:


> we started out in a motel room then a 1 bdrm cabin then a 2 bdrm cabin and then went to houseboats Good trout fishing in the obey river


you are not lying!! that river is loaded with trout..we caught a few before we left. that water was ICE cold


----------

